# Center Caps on 15 inch Rally 2’a



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Went to put new center caps on my 15 inch Rally 2’s and got the back ones on. Will that little 1/8 inch stud and locking nut really hold that center cap on and keep it from spinning?
How about the fronts? Dust cap prohibits usual mounting like the rears. Will the kit from Ames work in this application? Ordered two singular kits. Also decided to yank the original calipers, spindles and springs and replace the whole front suspension as well. I don’t know where this setup came from-was on the car when I got it. Been nothing but trouble from the get go. Ordered a new front disc brake conversion kit from Summit. Will see how that goes. I’ll take some side by side pictures of the crap that was on the car along side the new replacement parts. Maybe someone can tell me what it is.


----------



## Banjos (May 10, 2021)

I've got the Ames caps on my Rally II's. They haven't budged in 15 years, no matter how hard I try to spin them loose on a launch. Also didn't have any clearance issues with the dust caps.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Banjos said:


> I've got the Ames caps on my Rally II's. They haven't budged in 15 years, no matter how hard I try to spin them loose on a launch. Also didn't have any clearance issues with the dust caps.
> View attachment 145933


I decided to pull my front suspension and replace it. Had a problem with the calipers, which looked to be new, They wouldn’t seal to the brake hoses. Had a constant seep, so I went out and bought new calipers. The new calipers(ordered for a 70 GTO) were about 30% bigger than the originals, and wouldn’t even bolt up to the caliper bracket(which was incorporated into the spindle. I ordered a disc brake conversion kit from Summit and will post side by side pictures when it arrives. Hopefully the new spindle/rotor assembly will allow me to install the front center caps on my front wheels without any interference. We’ll see.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> I decided to pull my front suspension and replace it. Had a problem with the calipers, which looked to be new, They wouldn’t seal to the brake hoses. Had a constant seep, so I went out and bought new calipers. The new calipers(ordered for a 70 GTO) were about 30% bigger than the originals, and wouldn’t even bolt up to the caliper bracket(which was incorporated into the spindle. I ordered a disc brake conversion kit from Summit and will post side by side pictures when it arrives. Hopefully the new spindle/rotor assembly will allow me to install the front center caps on my front wheels without any interference. We’ll see.


Turns out it was a drop spindle setup that a previous owner installed before I bought the car. Can’t believe the difference in the weights of the drop spindle and OE Parts! Has to be 100 pounds! Anyway, I pulled the whole front end off and replaced everything with new Moog parts-ball joints, springs, tie rods, center link, spindles, steering arms, rotors and calipers. Hooked the brake lines up and no leaks! With the OE spindles installed, I was able to get my center caps on the front wheels without the kit from Ames, so I’m sending that back, along with some other items I didn’t use. So, if anyone wants a drop spindle front disc brake setup, I’ll sell this one. Fits 64-67 for sure, maybe 64-72. Pictures show the cross drilled and slotted rotors, the spindles, and the different calipers side by side, as well as both the spindles side by side. That drop spindle setup was new when I bought the car. Calipers were never filled with fluid until I did it.


----------

